

Automatic client-side form validation in Django - ulf
http://tabbedthinking.posterous.com/automatic-client-side-form-validation-in-djan#

======
ulf
Reading <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2165751> got me thinking, so I
started a little experiment

